# Please ID this plant - Pothos sp?



## pa3k_87 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi!

Would anyone be able to identify this plant.



















Closest I got to identifying it is the genus, and that's just guessing (thanks to Wikipedia). I think its a Pothos sp. Just don't know the specie.

Got it from ******, Philippines.

Thanks!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Not familiar with the genus myself, but so far that would be my best guess as well.
I think it may be a little young to get a species ID? 

Cool looking plant nonetheless!



Todd


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

My guess (even though I've never seen a live plant) would be a juvenile Pothos cylindricus. I tried to find a photo online of a juvenile plant to link, but the only thing I could find was the mature growth (which is very different). It is widespread in the Philippines and does occur in ******.

Nice plant. Good luck growing it. Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------

